# Memories Unreal



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Does anyone else here struggle with the fact that they have at least 157,000 hours of memories to recall? Is it even more troublesome if your life occurred with a lot of random incoherence? Personally, this is bothering me a lot. Mundane memories of the past feel disturbing and unreal to me. Recall them is unnerving, even.


----------



## Koneko (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes. My memories don't even feel like they happened to me. Almost like I'm remembering someone else's memories. I also hate recalling them.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes!! Totally agree! I can't recall much and it's almost frightening to look at pictures. I don't know that person. And I don't know what I am anymore. Do you guys experience horrible anxiety from this?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, coffegirl, can relate.


----------

